# wie kann ich Laich identifizieren?



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Unter meinen Seerosenblättern habe ich Laich gefunden. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, um was es sich handeln könnte. Es handelt sich um glasklare Kugeln, die aussehen wie Gelee. Ich hoffe, es sind keine __ Schnecken?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Hexxchen,

mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit sind es __ Schnecken - sie stellen aber normalerweise im Teich kein Problem dar. Ich jedenfalls habe jede Menge Schnecken; sie gehen nicht an die Pflanzen, sondern fressen sich durch den Mulm   . Nur bei Nahrungsmangel dort können sie für die Pflanzen auch zur Plage werden. Insgesamt halte ich Schnecken für sehr wünschenswerte Teichbewohner, die allerdings schon durch fortschreitende Entkalkung des Teichwassers Probleme haben, sich dort zu halten: Sie benötigen Kalk zum Aufbau der Schneckenhäuser.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, danke für die prompte Antwort. Insgeheim hatte ich gehofft, es könnte sich um Froschlaich handeln. Wie würde das denn dann aussehen? Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, sorry. Habe extra bisher keine Fische reingesetzt, weil ich so sehr hoffe, dass sich __ Frösche im Teich ansiedeln. Ich habe auch schon welche im Garten gesehen, auch Erdkröten, aber am Teich ist noch nichts dergleichen auszumachen.  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Hexxchen,

die Zeit für Froschlaich dürfte meiner Meinung längst vorbei sein. Sie laichen im Frühjahr und wie der Laich aussieht, anbei Foto.
Wenn Du __ Frösche im Garten hast, werden Sie auch irgendwann in Deinem Teich laichen.

LG 
Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Danke fürs Foto, Anja. So hab ich mal eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Schade eigentlich, die Chance für dieses Jahr ist ja dann jetzt vorbei. Dann sind es wohl tatsächlich __ Schnecken? Die würde ich eigentlich gerne entfernen, oder empfiehlt sich das nicht? Der Teich soll naturnah werden, dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach __ Frösche aber nicht zwingend Schnecken.   
Was kann ich denn um den Teich pflanzen, damit sich Frösche wohlfühlen würden?
Bisher habe ich nur Pflanzen im angrenzenden Blumenbeet. Ca. 3/4 des Teiches leigt noch nackt im Rasen. Da kann ich noch eine Feuchtzone anlegen und Steine, Gräser, Blumen, Kies...
Hat jemand nützliche Tipps bzw. Fotos?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Den kleinen Springbrunnen hab ich übrigens nur selten laufen. Aber ganz möchte ich nicht auf das Plätschern verzichten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

sorry aba von naturnah bist du meilenweit weg. 
und wenn dann gehören __ schnecken mehr als nur dazu und der springbrunnen weg.
aba sei dir sicher das auch zu dir irgendwann fröche kommen und diese dann auch evt. mal leich bei dir hinter lassen werden .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Hexxchen,

ich schliesse mich Anja an: Die Laichzeit ist vorbei (wenn nicht mehr gequakt wird, wird auch nicht mehr gepoppt...). Das hat aber wenig damit zu tun, ob Du __ Frösche am Teich hast oder nicht. Wenn Du Frösche im Garten hast, kommen sie auch an den Teich. Allerdings streifen sie derzeit recht weiträumig - und nicht nur am Teich - umher. __ Kröten gehen nur zum Ablaichen ins Wasser (ihr Laich besteht aus Schnüren, nicht aus Ballen).

Vielleicht ganz grundsätzlich einmal eine Überlegung: Wenn man einen naturnahen Teich will, sollte man nicht nach Gutdünken Tiere oder Pflanzen hineinsetzen oder bekämpfen. Das verträgt sich nicht unbedingt mit Naturnähe. (Ich musste es meiner Frau auch schon ausreden, nun den harmlosen Ringelnattern nachzustellen - auch wenn sie eine imposante Grösse erreichen   ) Man kann aber sehr wohl dafür sorgen, dass sich bestimmte Tiere wohl fühlen - in Deinem Falle die Frösche: Dazu gehören bequeme Ausstiege (übrigens auch für anderes Getier, das hinein fällt, wie z.B. Igel), reichlich Pflanzen im Teich, wo sie ihre Beute finden, Flachwasserbereiche, wo sich das Wasser am schnellsten erwärmt, ein paar grössere Steine in der Teichumgebung, die die gespeicherte Wärme abstrahlen - vor allem aber eine Bepflanzung um den Teich herum, wo sie sich verstecken können. An Deinem Fertigteich stört vor allem der glatte, steile Rand zur Flachwasserzone, die nicht ausreichende Bepflanzung im Teich und die fehlende Bepflanzung (eine Feuchtzone aussen herum würde wirklich gerne angenommen) aussen herum. Und zwei, drei grössere Wacker. Wie Du aber geschrieben hast, kommt das ja alles noch.

Der kleine Springbrunnen wird vor allem die Seerose stören, die ich da im Bild sehe: Seerosen mögen es überhaupt nicht, regelmässig besprüht zu werden.

Zu Wasserschnecken heisst es zum Beispiel bei _Dehner_ <http://www.dehner.de/sro.php?redid=9959>:

"__ Schnecken sind in Beeten nicht sehr beliebt. In Ihrem Teich sind sie aber 
nützliche Helfer. Sie ernähren sich dort von absterbenden Pflanzenteilen 
und grasen den lästigen Algenrasen ab. Sollten Sie in Ihrem Teich noch keine Wasserschnecken haben, setzen Sie welche ein. Fragen Sie Ihren Fachberater."

Das sagt natürlich über die Richtigkeit auch nichts aus - Du wirst aber im Web finden, dass Schnecken vor allem da zum Problem werden, wo der Teich absolut mulm- und algenfrei ist. In den allermeisten Fällen sind sie ausserordentlich nützlich - Du solltest sie erhalten.

Nachstehend noch einmal ein Foto von meinem Teichrand: Eine __ Ringelnatter holt sich einen Frosch (er konnte nach heftigem Kampf entkommen...). So ein Ufer mögen Frösche.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Oh, schöne Natter.   

@ Lars: ich galube nicht, dass du das anhand der zwei Bilder beurteilen kannst, die nun schon 2 Monate alt sind. Naturnah bedeutet doch, so wenig wie möglich einzugreifen und genau das habe ich getan!

Stefan, du kannst es auf den Bildern leider nicht sehen. Ich habe ein Stück  von einer Baumwurzel auf dem Teichrand liegen, damit ist der bequeme Ausstieg für Kleintiere gesichert. In meinem Garten lebt nämlich ein von mir aufgezogener Igel und den möchte ich natürlich nicht irgendwann aus dem Teich fischen müssen.
Die Seerose geniesst eigentlich eher ruhiges Wasser, da die kleine Fontäne nur selten angestellt wird. Ich bin nicht täglich im Garten und wenn, muss nicht unbedingt immer Wasser plätschern. Nur ab und zu gönne ich mir den Genuss. Die Bilder sollten nur verdeutlichen, was vorhanden ist. Da beides Geschenke waren, Fontäne und Seerose, war es auch so eigentlich nicht von mir geplant. Aber was drin ist, bleibt.
Im Wasser befinden sich außerdem einige Wasserhyazinthen, __ Wasserpest und noch etwas auf dem Grund, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe.
Ich dachte noch an kleine __ Rohrkolben, evtl. __ Krebsschere und einige Gräser.
Wenn die __ Schnecken meinem Teich keinen Schaden zufügen und mein angrenzendes Blumenbeet in Ruhe lasssen, können sie natürlich bleiben. Deswegen meine Frage, ich wollte nur sicher gehen. 

Vielen Dank übrigens für deine nette Hilfe! Ich habe leider noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Teichen, besitze allerdings ein gut funktionierendes Aquarium. Bin sehr froh, dieses Forum hier gefunden zu haben und warte gespannt auf weitere Anregungen.

Herzliche Grüsse vom
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

glaube zu meinen das __ schnecken die im teich zu hause sind auch da bleiben und eigentlich keine landgänger sind


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Na also, Lars, das hört sich ja gleich viel freundlicher an!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

was ????

ich oder die __ schnecken ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Du Lars, mein Schenckchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

hallo hexxchen,
ich habe auch so einen mini-teich wie du. wenn du lust hast, kannst du ja mal in mein album schauen, wie mein teich aussieht.
vielleicht bekommst du noch ein paar anregungen zur gestaltung.

liebe grüsse
silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hallo liebe Silke, vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos. Ja, so ungefähr habe ich mir meinen Teich vorgestellt.   
Schöne Pumpe, ich habe die gleiche.   
Du scheinst überhaupt einen guten Geschmack zu haben, habe auch viele meiner Pflanzen bei dir im Garten wieder gefunden. Ich schaue öfter mal vorbei, wenn du gestattest.

Herzliche Grüsse vom
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hexxchen schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, du kannst es auf den Bildern leider nicht sehen. Ich habe ein Stück  von einer Baumwurzel auf dem Teichrand liegen, damit ist der bequeme Ausstieg für Kleintiere gesichert. In meinem Garten lebt nämlich ein von mir aufgezogener Igel und den möchte ich natürlich nicht irgendwann aus dem Teich fischen müssen.
> ...
> Im Wasser befinden sich außerdem einige Wasserhyazinthen, __ Wasserpest und noch etwas auf dem Grund, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe.
> Ich dachte noch an kleine __ Rohrkolben, evtl. __ Krebsschere und einige Gräser.
> Wenn die __ Schnecken meinem Teich keinen Schaden zufügen und mein angrenzendes Blumenbeet in Ruhe lasssen, können sie natürlich bleiben. Deswegen meine Frage, ich wollte nur sicher gehen.



Hallo Hexchen,

ist natürlich eine böse Falle, wenn man sich nach Bildern richtet, die schon vor einiger Zeit aufgenommen wurden  :? . Wenn ich dann z.B. empfehle, dichter zu bepflanzen, gibt's eins auf die Finger  :cry: .

Nur eine (einzige) Baumwurzel scheint mir aus eigener Erfahrng (Pool allerdings) etwas wenig. Den Fröschen reicht sie allemal als Ausstieg. Für Igel und anderes Getier scheint eine Art flaches Brett, dass mit Sprossen unter Wasser beginnt, allerdings hilfreicher. Aus meinem Pool kommen Igel, __ Frösche und __ Kröten nicht mehr heraus. Ich habe mir mehrere solcher Hühnerleitern gebaut, da nur eine einzige offenbar nicht gefunden wurde (habe das heulende Elend bekommen, als ich einen jungen Igel tot aus dem Pool holen musste).

Meine, allerdings ganz persönliche, Meinung: Wasserhyazinthen sind hübsch, allerdings nicht winterfest. Bei kleinen Rohrkolben (typha minima) rate ich unbedingt zur Vorsicht: Sind kaum zu beherrschen und okkupieren sehr schnell den gesamten Teich. Wasserpest: Gut, überlebt aber nur in sehr nährstoffreichem Wasser (Indikatorpflanze). Mit Krebsscheren habe ich keine Erfahrung. Gräser aller Art neigen auch sehr stark zur Ausbreitung und bilden brutale Wurzelkissen. 

Wasserschnecken tragen ihren Namen völlig zu Recht und gehen nicht an Land   - da hat Lars völlig recht.

Hast Du vielleicht ein paar aktuelle Fotos ? Würde gern etwas dazu sagen, wenn es Dich nicht stört.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Als Anlage nochmals ein Foto über Kannibalismus unter Fröschen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Danke Stefan, da werdem ich mir nochmals Gedanken machen müssen wegen der Bepflanzung.
Mach dir wegen der Tierchen keine Gedanken, das ist das erste, an was ich gedacht habe. Der Ausstieg ist für alle Arten gesichert. Dieses Wurzelstück liegt fest in der Rinne vom Teich, die erste "Stufe" sozusagen. Drauf habe ich noch einige Hölzchen gepackt. Ist alles ganz gut zu erklimmen und ganz flach im Wasser. So eine Art Leiter habe ich auch schon im Kopf. Ich glaube, da fällt mir auch noch was zu ein.
Bei mir steht ebenfalls keine Wassertonne offen ohne Deckel, oder nur mit langen Hölzern bestückt. Daran kann jedes evtl. reingefallene Eichhörnchen rausklettern.
Ich schaue mal nach einem brauchbaren Foto vom Teich. Lieb, dass du dir das mal ansehen willst. Vielen Dank noch einmal für deine Hilfe.   

Solche Fotos wie unten mag ich übrigens gar nicht sehen.  :cry: 

Herzliche Grüsse vom
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Hallo 
wenn ich mich auch noch als Pfützenbesitzer hier mit einmischen darf...? 

Ich habe auch 3 Sorten __ Schnecken im Becken, 2 von mir eingesetzt, die dritte hat sich einfach von alleine "eingeschlichen" (mit Pflanze zusammen).
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit den Süßen, die räumen nur ordentlich auf. Und keine gesunde Pflanze wurde auch nur "angegriffen"...
also lass sie ruhig knabbern...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

So, mal ein aktuelles Bild. Die Hand müsst ihr euch wegdenken!   
Morgen möchte ich einige Pflanzen für die Randbepflanzung kaufen. Vielleicht habt ihr noch einige Tipps für mich?
Bin für alle Anregungen dankbar.  
Was ich bestimmt brauche, sind Gräser für die __ Libellen???
Und Pflanzen, in denen sich die Fröschleins wohlfühlen.
Rot und gelb mag ich nicht so gern, blau und weibblühendes ist mir lieber.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Hexxchen,

so hatte ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorgestellt. Meiner Meinung nach benötigst Du eine ganze Menge mehr pflanzen.  Mach' dies, kauf' das macht keinen Sinn. Ich empfehle Dir, einmal den Pflanzenkatalog von Werner Wallner herunterzuladen. Findest Du auf seiner Homepage (http://www.nymphaion.de) unter "Downloads". Keine Fotos (die kannst Du Dir bei Bedarf "ergooglen", aber hervorragende Beschreibungen der Pflanzen und der von ihnen gewünschten Bedingungen. Besser als jedes Pflanzenbuch.

Ob Werner aber noch jede Pflanze liefert oder Du bis zum Frühjahr warten musst, bleibt abzuwarten. Werner zieht alles in der Natur - da wird nichts in Gewächshäusern getrickst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, hatte ja gesagt, dass ich noch Pflanzen brauche.   
War heute einkaufen und habe auch direkt gepflenzt. Worauf es mir ankommt ist, dass ich auch nützliche Pflanzen habe. Also alles, was von Tieren gern angenommen wird. Oder Pflanzen, die vielleicht als bedrohte Art gelten. Sowas eben. Aber sagt dir natürlich kein Händler. Klar, ich habe mich hier auch schon stundenlang durchs Forum gelesen, jede Menge ergoogelt zum Thema "naturnaher Gartenteich" und schon viel nützlichers gefunden.
Nur dachte ich, hier den einen oder anderen Insidertipp bekommen zu können. Es muss doch z.B. Pflanzen geben, die von Fröschen bevorzugt aufgesucht werden. Oder Gräser, in die __ Libellen liebend gern ihre Eier ablegen. Ihr habt da bestimmt mehr Erfahrung als ich.   
Alles, was mir gut gefällt, habe ich bereits. Ausser der __ Krebsschere, die ich eigentlich wollte. Habe aber noch jede Menge Platz. 
Bin froh, wenn euch noch was *ganz Wichtiges *einfällt.   

Lieben Gruß vom
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

hallo,
du hast ja schon in meinem album geguckt.
ich habe am rand folgende pflanzen:
sumpfdotterblumen
zebrasimse
__ wasserminze
__ binsen
wasserschwertlilien
gras/__ schilf
die __ frösche sitzen am liebsten in den binsen, unter den steinen oder unter dem holz.
als unterwasserpflanzen sind bei mir folgende vorhanden:
__ hornkraut
nadelsimse
__ nadelkraut
sternkraut
tannenwedel
ansonsten wuchert die __ seekanne ziemlich doll (werde ich auslichten müssen)
weiterhin eine seerose und diverse froschbisse.
__ libellen sitzen eigentlich überall, darum weiss ich auch nicht, wo sie die eier ablegen.
da fällt mir ein: die fadenalgen hab ich meist am sternkraut und genau darin sitzen die frösche auch immer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Silke, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfestellung. Finde ich richtig toll von dir.   
Jetzt habe ich ja schon einiges im und am Wasser gepflanzt, aber die meisten Namen weiß ich nicht mehr. Da muss ich noch mal auf die Schilderchen gucken, die bei den Behältern dabei waren.
Am besten gefällt mir jedenfalls der __ Froschlöffel. Meine Seerose blüht jetzt auch endlich. Sie ist wunderschön. Ich hänge mal Fotos dran.

Herzliche Grüsse vom
hexxchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Hier mit Steingärtchen:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Hier meine Seerose:


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

hallo,
na siehst du, das wird doch.
so sah mein teich im ersten jahr auch aus.
aber du wirst sehen, im nächsten jahr wächst alles üppiger, auch aussen rum.
dieses jahr hab ich bei mir kaum waserfläche, so doll ist alles gewachsen.
werde später mal ein bildchen reinstellen.

liebe grüsse
silke


----------

